# Conflicting Foxtail advice!!!!



## willow (Oct 20, 2010)

I have 20 acres of hay pasture that is infested with foxtail for the second year in a row after 15 relatively foxtail-free years. On advice from feed store I used Round-up then week later started to harrow. Question: does the Round-up kill the seeds? Should I re-seed now or wait until Spring? Getting conflicting advice!! I am in southern Ohio.


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

im in SE Ohio and this year is very bad for foxtail. I mowed my fields 5 times and still have a healthy stand of foxtail. I've noticed that if u just leave it alone and fertalize well , it may not come back untill 3rd cut.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

willow said:


> I have 20 acres of hay pasture that is infested with foxtail for the second year in a row after 15 relatively foxtail-free years. On advice from feed store I used Round-up then week later started to harrow. Question: does the Round-up kill the seeds? Should I re-seed now or wait until Spring? Getting conflicting advice!! I am in southern Ohio.


Roundup only kills the plants not the seeds.No residual.

Foxtail can be differant weed in different parts of the country.Here it is an annual.Green,Yellow and Giant Foxtail.

Also have heard Downy Brome called foxtail by some.It's a winter annual and not much of a problem HERE.

Could you put it RR beans for a yr to clean it up with a couple more shots of Roundup?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay has a pretty good suggestion with the RR beans. If the conditions warrant it this fall/winter/early spring go out and tear it up again when it starts getting green.

The last hayfield I just planted sat idle for a year, was nothing but giant ragweeds. Worked it down several times thru the summer whenever the weeds got 6-9" tall. Clean stand of alfalfa atm.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I spray my orchardgrass fields with Prefix (S-metolachlor + fomesafen) after it goes dormant in the fall to control foxtail.

Ralph


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

My best control for foxtail has been a wick bar before the seed heads dry up. Same for ryegrass. I have managed to clean up a 7 acre patch of sparse Bermuda a little at a time over 3 years. The denser the Bermuda gets, the less prevalent the foxtail seems to be.


----------

